# Walnut and Maple End Table



## Slim (22 Feb 2008)

Here is a project I finished today. It is a walnut and maple end table, made for a real, paying customer!  







My brief was a complete carte blanche, apart from the fact it needed a drawer and a shelf. It spent quite a while in the design stage, and was redesigned several times before I thought it was right.










The legs extend trough the table top. I asked the question about expansion issues on the forum, and WiZer suggested that I leave a gap around the legs and make it a feature. I'm glad he did, because I think it worked very well. Thanks WiZeR. :wink: 










The hardest part for me was the M&Ts for the rails. Because the legs are curved, the shoulder for the tenon also had to be. This was done with a template and router, but it took quite a while to get it right.






I experimented with a maple drawer pull, but in the end, I decided not to have one at all. So instead, I routed a finger groove in the underside. The drawers run on tandem blumotion runners. The big orange levers are the locking devices.






It is finished with Osmo PolyX, which was recommended by Rob (woodbloke), in another thread. I must say, it is excellent stuff. Highly reccomended.


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Feb 2008)

Very nice =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## gwaithcoed (22 Feb 2008)

Wonderful table Simon, I love it. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 


Alan.


----------



## seanybaby (22 Feb 2008)

Very nice Simon  I like the contrasting timbers.


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Feb 2008)

Simon,
That is a very nice looking table. I think I would have liked it even more if it had been taller in proportion to its width but I guess that might have been contrary to its intended purpose?

In any case, it's a super job. Is the joinery at the junction of the legs and apron rails curved - or have you made flat surfaces there?


----------



## tenpin (22 Feb 2008)

Slim

that is superb...my 2 favourite woods together =D> =D>


----------



## Lord Nibbo (22 Feb 2008)

Very very nice, I think this one should be in Tonys "Interesting furniture" thread. =D>


----------



## motownmartin (22 Feb 2008)

Absolutely brilliant Simon =D> =D> =D> ccasion5:


----------



## motownmartin (22 Feb 2008)

I noticed that you have even matched the grain of the drawer with the adjoining wood


----------



## wizer (22 Feb 2008)

wow, no really... WOW! 

Very nice indeed, glad my suggestion paid off.


----------



## Waka (22 Feb 2008)

very imorressive Rob, like it a lot.


----------



## Philly (22 Feb 2008)

Love it! Great Job,
Philly


----------



## DavidE (22 Feb 2008)

Hi Simon,

That looks rather good! I like how the drawer fits.

Cheers
David


----------



## Travis (22 Feb 2008)

I really like it.  

great Job

Travis


----------



## BradNaylor (22 Feb 2008)

Very, very nice.

I wish I could get more commissions for this kind of work, rather than the usual boring but very profitable painted MDF boxes!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Slim (22 Feb 2008)

Wow! :shock: Thanks for all the feedback guys.

Chris - Yes, the rail-leg joinery is curved. It took a while to get right, but I'm glad I persevered.

Philly - Ofcourse, my Phillyplane was instrumental in the construction. :wink:


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2008)

Great stuff - very attractive indeed. A job you can be proud of and great that its a proper commission.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## seaco (22 Feb 2008)

Now that I like!


----------



## RogerM (22 Feb 2008)

Now that is a really nice piece of work! I love the contrasting timbers - and all very nicely thought out. Refreshingly different.


----------



## mrbingley (23 Feb 2008)

Just to echo the feeling of all the other replies.

Super piece of craftsmanship.

Chris.


----------



## Slim (24 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys.  :wink:


----------



## Corset (24 Feb 2008)

I really love that, could you explain how you made the legs and the general size of the table. Lovely
Owen


----------



## Slim (24 Feb 2008)

Thanks Owen, 

I made an MDF template for the legs. The leg blanks were thicknessed to 40mm and then bandsawn to rough shape. The template was stuck on with double sided tape and I trimmed the leg to shape with a template trim bit in the router table. 

The overall dimensions are 500x650x450mm (HxWxD)


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Feb 2008)

Simon - well done, it's really nice to see something different from the norm, a great piece!


----------



## woodbloke (24 Feb 2008)

Slim":2cmzwewy said:


> Thanks Owen,
> 
> I made an MDF template for the legs. The leg blanks were thicknessed to 40mm and then bandsawn to rough shape. The template was stuck on with double sided tape and I trimmed the leg to shape with a template trim bit in the router table.
> 
> The overall dimensions are 500x650x450mm (HxWxD)



The alternative way is to leave the legs over long by about 50mm and then screw the template to the waste at each end of the leg, which might be slightly safer as there may be the tendency for d/s tape to come adrift or move slightly. Also the template may be damaged when lifting it off one leg and transferring it to another as to get an adequate amount of stick quite a lot of tape needs to be used. The profile can then be bearing cut in the router table in the normal way - Rob


----------



## Slim (24 Feb 2008)

I did think about that Rob, but I was a little worried about being able to cut both ends absolutely parallel. So, instead, I cut the ends while the blank was still square.


----------



## woodbloke (24 Feb 2008)

Simon - yes, I can see what you're saying. If I were to do something like that then I would leave the legs long as I suggested, do all the jointing and leg shaping and the assemble the table dry, still with the legs overlong at each end. The top of the legs I would then scribe level with the table top and the bottom would be done the same way by putting the table on something flat (sheet of mdf) ensuring that by packing the legs from the underside that the top is equidistant from the mdf at each corner, then fix the scribing blade to a block of softwood and scribe the bottom of the legs so that the overall height of the legs is the one required...table is then dis-assembled and the top and bottom of the legs sawn off and then shot in with a block plane - Rob


----------



## Paul.J (24 Feb 2008)

Very nice Simon.
I like it all.Very stylish


----------



## OPJ (25 Feb 2008)

Beautiful job. Very well done!

I noticed your thread in the other forum and now have to agree, the 1mm gap does work very well indeed.


----------



## Bean (25 Feb 2008)

Whilst its a bit wide for my taste, I cannot say anything other than............ I like it!!
I think its the legs and the contrast that make it. Well done


----------



## Gary M (26 Feb 2008)

Simon that is a fantastic looking table mate, your attention to detail (drawer matched grain) makes this stand out.
Out of interest how long did you spend making it (roughly)
Cheers,
Gary.


----------



## Slim (27 Feb 2008)

Thanks guys

Gary - I would say it took about three weekends to make. However, if you include the design process, then probably about two months.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (27 Feb 2008)

A very attractive design backed up by very good workmanship. I find that a design always takes longer than the execution of the project itself. It is also then a case of not working from someone elses' plans & instructions so time has to be spent scaling it out & drawing up a sequence listing of the steps to be taken. I hope that you have nice long arms so that you can reach around & give yourself a good pat on the back.

Lee


----------



## Lark (13 Mar 2008)

i like this alot 


when i make a table for me room, want to do something alike but straight legs and maybe not through to the top. 

how is the shelf attached m&t?


----------



## Benchwayze (16 Mar 2008)

Dan Tovey":2vu9lk1y said:


> Very, very nice.
> 
> I wish I could get more commissions for this kind of work, rather than the usual boring but very profitable painted MDF boxes!
> 
> ...



Who on Earth wants painted MDF boxes?

I ask, because I have loads of offcuts and I love the word profitable! 

(I use MDF as support for canvas, for my oil paintings btw, which I sometimes sell, but not often enough  )

Cheers 
John


----------



## Slim (16 Mar 2008)

Hi Lark, Sorry I missed your comment. Thanks for the compliment.

The shelf is attached to walnut stretchers with shrinkage brackets.


----------

